# tile building



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

Saw someone use floor tiles to make the foundation for a building, can't remember where, so i decided to try on, and forgot to stop at the foundation. let me know what u think.  i'll use clear plastic 4 the windows,and coffee stir stips for the trim, door, window frames etc, will use a dremel to square up the windows





























thanks for looking 

Mark


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

That was over on the GR forum. It's interesting . What did you use for glue? Are the walls strudy enough without reinforcing from the back?

-Brian


----------



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

I used landscape block adhesive left over from last year, I have yet to find anything that it does not bond tightly to. The walls are a little 1/4 to 1/2" in thickness (varies), they should be strong enough to hold up a lot of weight, that building is only 6x10" and is roughly 20 lbs!! Used 4 tiles total, first two were the learning curve sheet, really could have done it with 3. ttok about 3 hours total so far. will more than likely use cedar shingles when done. Gonna try to take so pics outside, those are blurry and really don't show the texture that looks really good


----------

